# shrimp rings



## ACDC (Jan 29, 2003)

is it alright to feed a red belly shrimp that you buy from a grocery store, the type of shrimp in those shrimp rings


----------



## Xenon (Nov 15, 2002)

Salad shrimp is good.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

so long as they don't have preservayives and stuff like that.


----------



## SnowCichlid. (Jan 10, 2003)

just check the ingredients and make sure that its just the shrimp with nothing added to it...


----------



## MPower (Jan 29, 2003)

Just be sure they are raw.


----------

